# Anyone know what this part is?



## hullcoffee (Jul 27, 2021)

Black gasket/o-ring, tapered, sits around the ball in the steam wand. Whilst I've helpfully not got the focus right on the photo, it's the black cracked what-sit.

Had a leak, ordered a wand kit but doesn't have this washer/thing in it. I'll replace everything else but need to work out what part this is and where I can get one from!

Thanks in advance


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not sure why that is there, the Rancilio wand is sealed with the 2 cupped teflon ring seals on the ball joint.

Unless they have been modified? Was the machine pre-owned ?


----------



## hullcoffee (Jul 27, 2021)

No brand new.

Sits in the bolt of the wand, slightly angled teflon ring.


----------



## hullcoffee (Jul 27, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Not sure why that is there, the Rancilio wand is sealed with the 2 cupped teflon ring seals on the ball joint.
> 
> Unless they have been modified? Was the machine pre-owned ?


 Two ring seals?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just checked a video on line showing strip of valve and wand, shows teflon seal being fitted but no rubber ring / seal ?


----------



## hullcoffee (Jul 27, 2021)

Could you link the vid please? I'll check it against mine


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

hullcoffee said:


> Could you link the vid please? I'll check it against mine


 Stephanos espresso care rebuilding a steam valve utube


----------



## hullcoffee (Jul 27, 2021)

6min 50s ish in is the part. Mine is like that.


----------



## hullcoffee (Jul 27, 2021)

Turns out it is one of these -> https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/steam-valve-joint-teflon-rancilio-silvia/

Just in case someone else finds this thread in the future


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The white teflon ring in the package you have is the replacement for the black rubber ring ??


----------



## hullcoffee (Jul 27, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> The white teflon ring in the package you have is the replacement for the black rubber ring ??


 No, that's the gasket for where the nut goes back into the machine


----------

